# Alaskan Chainsaw Mill on Ebay



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

Anybody know anything about this mill that is for sale on ebay?

ALASKA MILL CHAINSAW MILL,USED VERY LITTLE - eBay (item 260749183437 end time Mar-16-11 00:00:31 PDT)

It looks to be in good shape for its age. I have never done any chainsaw milling but I am looking to start. If anybody has any thoughts or opinions on this mill I would appreciate it before I bid.

Thanks,

Curtis


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Mar 14, 2011)

I dont like it, gotta take the saw off to change chains....I change chains a lot.


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. Thanks for the heads up. That is something I would have overlooked. What type of mill do you run or is yours home made? I am in the researching process and there is a lot of good information and pictures on here. I have a lot more reading to do in order to get a good feeling/idea of what will work the best.


----------



## BobL (Mar 14, 2011)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> I dont like it, gotta take the saw off to change chains....I change chains a lot.


 
It's not essential to use the inboard /side log rollers. 

Aside from these rollers it's a bolt to the bar unit and dead easy to change the chains.

It would also be easy to adapt and mount the side rollers upside down so they would not be in the way of chain changing.

The reason I don't like that particular design is that it is for a fixed length bar.


----------



## greg176 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have read that another downside to that design is that the rollers ride up on any sawdust on the guide board.The square tube on the Alaskan will push it aside.


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

greg176 said:


> I have read that another downside to that design is that the rollers ride up on any sawdust on the guide board.The square tube on the Alaskan will push it aside.


 
Also very good information! I was wondering why the newer Alaskan CSM's were made with square tubing compared to this older style like this one with the round. It makes more sense now.


----------



## greg176 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Alaskan has square tubes.This mill is probably made by Sperber Tool Works.See Popular Science article.
Popular Science - Google Books
If link doesn't work look for Alaskan Mill in Google books.


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats a neat article about the chainsaw mills! Also the gasoline from alcohol article! I guess it finally became economical enough for them to do it. 

You're right about the square tubes on the Alaskan Chainsaw Mill. Looks like they haven't changed it much since 1978. But the price is about $100 more.

Thanks for the article


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

BobL said:


> It's not essential to use the inboard /side log rollers.
> 
> Aside from these rollers it's a bolt to the bar unit and dead easy to change the chains.
> 
> ...


 
Do you think it would be a worthwhile mill at the right price? Or better off saving up for a Alaskan MK III mill? Or trying to make one? 

I haven't fabricated much before but I know a couple people that could help me along the way.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Mar 14, 2011)

> the rollers ride up on any sawdust



this is what kills this design for me. after your initial guided cut, you'd have to brush all the sawdust off to make any subsequent cuts.

i wouldn't pay more than 50 bucks for it, considering that if you have a friend with a welder you can make your own for cheap (you don't even need a welder for that matter, look at the mini mini mill thread). search around here, loads of good ideas for the taking.

making your own is very satisfying.
good luck!


----------



## greg176 (Mar 14, 2011)

Check this out.Found this article when looking for info on my 185CD.
Chain Saw Mill


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

mikeb1079 said:


> this is what kills this design for me. after your initial guided cut, you'd have to brush all the sawdust off to make any subsequent cuts.
> 
> i wouldn't pay more than 50 bucks for it, considering that if you have a friend with a welder you can make your own for cheap (you don't even need a welder for that matter, look at the mini mini mill thread). search around here, loads of good ideas for the taking.
> 
> ...



Thanks for everybody's input. I think I will hold off on putting a bid on the mill. I will do some more research on here and probably will try my hand at making one. My brother is a machinist and a good welder as well. Only thing is he is about a 1000 miles away in northern MN. I will get some ideas together, as well as a parts list and maybe next November when I go back home for deer hunting we can work on it together.


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 14, 2011)

greg176 said:


> Check this out.Found this article when looking for info on my 185CD.
> Chain Saw Mill


 
That guy doesn't waste any time. Thats a cool mill he built. Also a nice old saw minus the questionable mods. The mill doesn't look overly complicated. I need to learn how to weld so I can get to it! But first I will check out the mini mini mini mill thread. Maybe I won't have to do much welding.

What do you think of the sandwiching of the bar design? Seems to get the job done but I imagine securing the bar by drilling it would be better?


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry about the late reply, Yeah I think you got it. Build one.


----------



## peterrum (Mar 15, 2011)

greg176 said:


> Check this out.Found this article when looking for info on my 185CD.
> Chain Saw Mill


 
I can't believe that guy was milling indoors. Thats nuts. My wife would have a fit.


----------



## 820wards (Mar 15, 2011)

peterrum said:


> I can't believe that guy was milling indoors. Thats nuts. My wife would have a fit.




I'd be sleeping with that saw if I tried doing that indoors, and then there's all the sawdust. Crazy Man!!!

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Mar 15, 2011)

uncurtis said:


> That guy doesn't waste any time. Thats a cool mill he built. Also a nice old saw minus the questionable mods. The mill doesn't look overly complicated. I need to learn how to weld so I can get to it! But first I will check out the mini mini mini mill thread. Maybe I won't have to do much welding.
> 
> What do you think of the sandwiching of the bar design? Seems to get the job done but I imagine securing the bar by drilling it would be better?


 
That's a very ordinary design. Once again designed for a fixed bar length and the bar sandwiching method slows down chain changes - there are much better designs - just look around on this forum.
Start by reading the Sticky thread at the top of the foru,
- check out post # 25 which shows the different ways that can be used to attach to the bar.
- post #60 on general design principles.


----------



## BobL (Mar 15, 2011)

820wards said:


> I'd be sleeping with that saw if I tried doing that indoors, and then there's all the sawdust. Crazy Man!!!
> 
> jerry-


 
There's a Canadian guy in Tokyo that mills in his basement. The (small) logs have to be lowered down a manhole via a hoist.


----------



## peterrum (Mar 15, 2011)

BobL said:


> There's a Canadian guy in Tokyo that mills in his basement.



He must be from the east coast then:hmm3grin2orange: Seriously though can you imagine doing that, the noise, dust, fumes........I think I'll stick to doing it outside with the wind at my back.

Cheers


----------



## greg176 (Mar 15, 2011)

Click this link on his website to see where the shop is.
The New Workshop
That is one fun to read site.Also just saw solution to my tank vent problem in first photos of 185cd.Someone has installed a vent from a 357 on a short tube.


----------



## peterrum (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for that link Greg, I will have to say that was a fun read as well. The guy is tenacious and dedicated.


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 15, 2011)

BobL said:


> That's a very ordinary design. Once again designed for a fixed bar length and the bar sandwiching method slows down chain changes - there are much better designs - just look around on this forum.
> Start by reading the Sticky thread at the top of the foru,
> - check out post # 25 which shows the different ways that can be used to attach to the bar.
> - post #60 on general design principles.


 
BobL,

I agree I have a lot of reading and researching to do. Should be a fun project. I will try to take and post pics along the way. It will probably either happen in the next month and a half or in the fall. I unfortunately don't have a lot of extra time in the summer. 

Fortunately a lot of my questions can be answered by reading past posts on this website. If I run into any that can't be, I will be back here to ask. 

...I would have to agree that is one motivated guy. Looks like if he is in Tokyo he should have missed most of the affects of the Earthquake. Who knows what will happen with all the radiation drifting around?


----------



## BobL (Mar 15, 2011)

uncurtis said:


> BobL,
> 
> I agree I have a lot of reading and researching to do. Should be a fun project. I will try to take and post pics along the way. It will probably either happen in the next month and a half or in the fall. I unfortunately don't have a lot of extra time in the summer.
> 
> Fortunately a lot of my questions can be answered by reading past posts on this website. If I run into any that can't be, I will be back here to ask.



Will Malloff's book on Chainsaw lumber making is worth a read. While we're not all milling with 090's there are lots of little tips in that book.



> ...I would have to agree that is one motivated guy. Looks like if he is in Tokyo he should have missed most of the affects of the Earthquake. Who knows what will happen with all the radiation drifting around?



Stu from Tokyo is a very impressive and helpful character. I have communicated several times with and I got some useful tips from him on tool steel. He also built his own upright bandsaw from scratch.


----------

